# Cut A Hole In My Underbelly, Which Tape To Use?



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

So I cut the underbelly to install a tornado. I have read about people here using a certain black tape. What is it? I'm just using black duct tape right now. is that good enough? BTW, what an easy install once I got over the fact of cutting the underbelly. Was going to unbolt it and pull it down but I decided to be lazy.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are some very strong tapes out there but I would not do it that way.

Get strips of wood 2 inches wide and long enough to go around the edge of the hole you made. Place a strip inside the cut and screw it in place from the outside, screwing through the underbelly and into the wood. The strip should have 1/2 of the width viewable inside the hole. Once you have screwed strips all the way around you can put the flap you cut out back up and screw it into place. Doing it this way allows easy access and you are sure it will not fall apart.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> There are some very strong tapes out there but I would not do it that way.
> 
> Get strips of wood 2 inches wide and long enough to go around the edge of the hole you made. Place a strip inside the cut and screw it in place from the outside, screwing through the underbelly and into the wood. The strip should have 1/2 of the width viewable inside the hole. Once you have screwed strips all the way around you can put the flap you cut out back up and screw it into place. Doing it this way allows easy access and you are sure it will not fall apart.


What he said!


----------



## campdoc (Feb 3, 2008)

I used a dual method.
first, I made 2 small holes in the flap, and tow matching holes in the uncut part. About an inch off the cut line. Then I used zip ties. This way, if I need to get back in, I can just cut the zip ties, and replace.
additionally, I used gorilla tape around the cut, just to keep the airflow from getting in. Works great.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I use gorilla tape and its held for 2 years and many miles. I just cut 3 sides of the belly.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

campdoc said:


> I used a dual method.
> first, I made 2 small holes in the flap, and tow matching holes in the uncut part. About an inch off the cut line. Then I used zip ties. This way, if I need to get back in, I can just cut the zip ties, and replace.
> additionally, I used gorilla tape around the cut, just to keep the airflow from getting in. Works great.


i did this too. 4000+ miles, no problems.


----------



## Eorb (Nov 5, 2008)

Greetings,
Noticed that you cut your underbelly for the install. I was going to drop mine to install, but noticed that they installed the propane lines in the way. How did you determine where to cut, and was there anything you could accidently cut through (wires, etc)? I have the 09 21rs and I want to just cut it, but not sure where, and how big a cut to make. Any insight? Thanks


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Take a few screws out on one side and use a flash light and take a peek!!!!!


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Eorb said:


> Take a few screws out on one side and use a flash light and take a peek!!!!!


After doing as Rip suggests, I slid a long piece of plywood in the "peek" opening so that it is on top of the underbelly plastic. After positioning it where I needed to cut, I could cut the plastic with the plywood directly above it so that no wires could get in the path of the knife. I cut on 3 sides, with the "hinge" towards the front of the camper, then used gorilla tape to seal the opening.


----------



## Eorb (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> I use gorilla tape and its held for 2 years and many miles. I just cut 3 sides of the belly.


Exactly what i did and it is still holding. My 1st Outback I removed the underbelly and reinstalled. This is a ton of work. Above method is much easier.

Thor


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

I use the Gorilla tape and zip ties method.


----------

